# Sony Vegas 7 Problem mit Rendern



## flexxi (13. August 2007)

Hallo, 

Ich wollte fragen welche Einstellungen ich beim Rendern verwenden soll.Ich hab die Filme per Fraps in Warcraft III aufgenommen und möchte sie jetzt möglichst klein aber auf gut erkennbarer youtube.com Qualität haben.Der Film soll in etwa 8-10 Minuten lang werden, youtube hat allerdings eine maximal Kapazität (upload) von 100MB. Früher als ich das noch mit Windows-Movie-Maker gemacht habe hat er mir das immer in perfekter Qualität abgespeichert und auch in genau richtiger Größe.
Hilfe bitte ... 

Mfg Felix


----------



## DerProduzent666 (22. August 2007)

Ich hab schon einige Videos auf myvideo und youtube eingestellt....

Probier doch einfach mal ein paar codecs durch....
So das du nicht über 100 Mb kommst....

YouTube und Myvideo ändern das Format und die Grösse später sowieso...So wie es denen passt....
Also  einfach mal n paar Codecs durchtesten


----------

